# Wishing to migrate to Canada



## Famed (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm from India and intend to migrate to either Canada.

I'm a commerce graduate and have experience in outsourcing industry. Since I have a customer service background as a Team Lead, I'd like to know my chances of immigrating to Canada. As you can see, I'm not a professional but am yearning to settle abroad, preferably in Canada.

My other options besides Canada are: Australia & New Zealand.

Can anyone guide me on the best way to immigrate to Canada in the shortest possible time? 

Thank you for taking the time to read this and for any guidance that could be provided by the members here.


----------



## samyk90 (Sep 22, 2013)

their is the immigrant investor program you can apply to. I think all the big banks offer it (look at a company called TIMC in Montreal)


----------



## Famed (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you!

Could you provide some more information about it please? Also, what do you mean by banks offering this program?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I believe the immigrant investor program is not being used by the government at this time. Here is the Canadian government site the may give you an overview of ways you could immigrate and the process involved.

Immigrate to Canada


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Federal investor program is most likely changing to 2 to 3 million CAD investor requirement. Quebec is still at lower end of 800k, they just closed a two week opening in the program.


----------



## Salmonberries (Sep 27, 2013)

*Best solution*

The best solution is come to Canada to study. You have to study at least 2 years in public college or university. After this you may apply for post graduation work permit and work 2 to 3 years (depends on how long you studied). Once you get 1 year of experience you may apply for Permanent Residence. It's costly way approx $35k in total but if you take a Co-op programm you will get it back immediately. You can also work 20hrs/week while studying to support yourself or come with your partner who gets open work permit from day 1.
Another solution is to look into Provintial Nominee programs from Manitoba or Sasketchwan. They really need people to work so it might be easier there. If you know French look also at Quebec's website. 
Hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Salmonberries said:


> The best solution is come to Canada to study. You have to study at least 2 years in public college or university. After this you may apply for post graduation work permit and work 2 to 3 years (depends on how long you studied). Once you get 1 year of experience you may apply for Permanent Residence. It's costly way approx $35k in total but if you take a Co-op programm you will get it back immediately. You can also work 20hrs/week while studying to support yourself or come with your partner who gets open work permit from day 1.
> Another solution is to look into Provintial Nominee programs from Manitoba or Sasketchwan. They really need people to work so it might be easier there. If you know French look also at Quebec's website.
> Hope it helps. Good luck!


Not necessarily two years of study. You can also apply BC PNP after finishing 1 year, international graduate stream. Still risky, no guarantee you will find the qualifying LMO exempt job offer.


----------

